# Possible fungus on Senegal Bichir



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

So after 6 months of being in some rip off, 9 gallon biocube, I finally got the money to transfer my Senegal Bichir, Leviathan, into a 20 gallon tank. I bought the aquarium and had it set up by around 7:30 on Tuesday night. I had put roughly 3/4's of the water from the 9 gal biocube along with some aqueon water conditioner, and filled the rest up with tap water. I then filled back up the 9 gal biocube with tap water and left leviathan in for the night while i stayed at a friends house. I come back at around 11:00 and begin the transfer. I caught him with my net and put him in a bag full of water and let him sit in the new water for roughly 3 minutes because the two tanks had the same tempature. I look in about 5 hours later and notice that he has little gray scaby things on his body and has grayish strings caught around his fins. He also has a little bit of a bloat in his stomach. I then put in 2 packets of maracyn powder which is supposed to treat fin rot and body fungus. I am currently waiting for results. Does anyone have any insight on this? I think it's due to stress, however the tank he was in was extremely (thats an understatement btw) dirty and he had not had any problems before. I also have a specialized cichlid substrate that has a higher ph than the original gravel. Any advice i would appreciate.


----------



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

I also left the new filter and heater on all night as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds to me like it only got scuffed up a bit from your catching him with a net, and now it is sloughing off it's old slime coat and growing another.


----------



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds correct. He is fine and swimming around like usual now. Thanks!


----------

